# The kids new exercise pen



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

While at a show a while back Elaine and I saw these cool soft sided exercise pens. We both fell in love with them. And now....we both have them. We're not spoiled. :blush: 

This pen can be carried easily in it's carry case and it's not all that big.
[attachment=60415:exercise_pen_bag.jpg] 


It opens in like a minute. It also has a velcro in floor which you can put in or leave off....AND a zippered on screen top. Perfect for the hotel rooms when traveling! perfect when visiting friends so you don't have to hold your pup all the time. I can think of so many times this would have come in handy. And they all seem to like it, they keep walking in and hanging around inside it. There are two zippered doors that can be velcor'd up and a little hole for a water bottle. I love it!

I put the floor in, then I threw some baby blankets in there for more comfort.

[attachment=60416:exercise...n_opened.jpg]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is neat and it does not look like it fits in that purse like thing.......That is great for dog shows in motels~~Great idea!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 2 2010, 05:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869215


> That is neat and it does not look like it fits in that purse like thing.......That is great for dog shows in motels~~Great idea!!!!![/B]


Oh, Diane, have I got ideas.....I'm picturing both exercise pens put together...one room for eating and lounging and one as a pee pee pad room. 

Did I mention how excited I am about this thing? I don't think I'd need something like this for my other dogs, but for the tiny ones - it's a god send. And for when she's goes into heat again...perfect! And in the summer when we go to the outside concerts....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Great idea! It looks like the perfect size for little Miss Ava.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

It looks excellent. Can you give me more details please? Like the name, cost etc. and do you think it big enough for a dog who will end up being maybe around 6.5 lbs?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Jan 2 2010, 06:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869235


> It looks excellent. Can you give me more details please? Like the name, cost etc. and do you think it big enough for a dog who will end up being maybe around 6.5 lbs?[/B]



Here's my Abbey standing next to it and she's about 6 or 6 1/2 lbs. 
[attachment=60417:exercise...nd_Abbey.jpg]

They have small, med and large. I got the medium one it's 36" high, 36" wide and 21" high. I priced it a few places but found the best price at Overstock.com it was around $65.00, I also saw it on G.W. Little and it was in the $70 range.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

wow ..i could do with one of those,,,,


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 2 2010, 06:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869237


> QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Jan 2 2010, 06:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869235





> It looks excellent. Can you give me more details please? Like the name, cost etc. and do you think it big enough for a dog who will end up being maybe around 6.5 lbs?[/B]



Here's my Abbey standing next to it and she's about 6 or 6 1/2 lbs. 
[attachment=60417:exercise...nd_Abbey.jpg]

They have small, med and large. I got the medium one it's 36" high, 36" wide and 21" high. I priced it a few places but found the best price at Overstock.com it was around $65.00, I also saw it on G.W. Little and it was in the $70 range.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Great thanks. I will check it out


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Pat, that is fabulous! :chili: I love it! I'm going to have to get one. How many dogs can you fit in the medium for when you go out and leave the doggies alone? Like 2, 4?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Amazon has the small and large sizes, and Dog Beds & Crates has them as well - their prices seem very reasonable too.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Pat, LoriJo (mom to Gracie and Lexi) told me about this pen back in September after she attended the AMA show (I think). So, I wrote a little story about it at the time:

Toto used to grab the car keys and sneak out of the house.
[attachment=60419:totoandcar.jpg]

But after a few hit and runs over the years, his car was barely drivable. Last night, he snuck out again....and was arrested for drunk driving. I was forced to turn in his car using the cash for clunkers program. It is a very sad day for us.

To fill the void and to replace the home for all the toys, we now have this:
[attachment=60420:tt_toy_house_1.jpg]

[attachment=60421:tt_toy_house_2.jpg]

It is just not the same, says Toto...vroom vroom vroom


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jan 2 2010, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869273


> Pat, LoriJo (mom to Gracie and Lexi) told me about this pen back in September after she attended the AMA show (I think). So, I wrote a little story about it at the time:
> 
> Toto used to grab the car keys and sneak out of the house.
> [attachment=60419:totoandcar.jpg]
> ...


Deb! You've got cute stuff!!!! Love the car....and LOVE the animal print pen!!!!!! Is that a the larger size? mine is 36" across - wish I had found the one you got first!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 2 2010, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869266


> Hey Pat, that is fabulous! :chili: I love it! I'm going to have to get one. How many dogs can you fit in the medium for when you go out and leave the doggies alone? Like 2, 4?[/B]


The plan was to use them in the hotel rooms when we travel to shows - so it would be Ava and Maya. But I've seen more in them at a show. They do have larger ones too. I set mine up yesterday to get them used to it, but Abbey took it over :blink:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 3 2010, 10:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869390


> Deb! You've got cute stuff!!!! Love the car....and LOVE the animal print pen!!!!!! Is that a the larger size? mine is 36" across - wish I had found the one you got first!!!!![/B]


Pat, I believe it is the medium size and I wish I had found the one YOU got first lol. Thank you about the cute stuff. I really hated throwing out that car bed but it wasn't holding it's shape after so many years, the color had faded and the fabric was piling so it was time to say goodbye. The T's loved digging to China in it and Toto used to be such a good driver.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jan 3 2010, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869394


> and Toto used to be such a good driver.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------

